# A123 26650 and Headway 38120 picture.



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

That is a informative message to help people to know those lifepo4 cells.

A123: 3.3v nominal, 2.3 Ah, rated at 3000w/Kg.
26650 = 26mm dia. x 65mm long.


Headway: 3.2v nominal, 10 Ah, rated at 909w/Kg and 97Wh/Kg
38120S = 38mm dia. x 120mm long. The real length with screw connector is 134.5mm without screw (like picture.)


----------



## Dalardan (Jul 4, 2008)

I must agree with the Belle Gueule bear in the background! Vive les microbrasseries!

The difference between the two batteries is interesting. How do you have access to those?

Dalardan


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Dalardan said:


> How do you have access to those?


A123 on ebay.

Headway from Lorraine (headway directly). Good services.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Yabert said:


> Headway: 3.2v nominal, 10 Ah, rated at 909w/Kg and 97Wh/Kg
> 38120S = 38mm dia. x 120mm long. The real length with screw connector is 134.5mm without screw (like picture.)


Wow. 10Ah? I guess I didn't realize the capacity was so much.

I'd like to take 10 of them. 

How much do they weigh each?


----------



## headway (May 21, 2010)

TX_Dj said:


> Wow. 10Ah? I guess I didn't realize the capacity was so much.
> 
> I'd like to take 10 of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Wow. 10Ah? I guess I didn't realize the capacity was so much.
> 
> I'd like to take 10 of them.
> 
> How much do they weigh each?


Both the 38120S and the 38120P weigh in at 0.675 lbs each.
I have some preliminary high current test data I did a while back. I think it was posted here on another link. I'll look for it and link it here. (In case someone remembers where it is)

Basically though, the testing I did was on the 38120P.

-I was able to do 100A draws for over 2 minutes before the cell voltage went below 2.0V.

- I was able to do 350A draws for between 10 and 20 seconds (depending on battery temperature) before a cell would drop below 2.0V

- on two short off the cuff tests we dropped 540 amps on a set of cells and they held above 2.0V for roughly 3 to 4 seconds.

Unfortunately the computer I had all the test data on got zapped in a related but different set of testing. I still have the hard drive here and will try to recover the information at some point.

But for teasers here is one plot I do have that was an initial calibration set up for my datalogger.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for that info. Looks impressive, but still seems it should be better. I don't think these would do well for my truck project, especially for the price, but for my lil scooter they could save me 2/3 the current battery weight with at least the same capacity if not better. That, and the qty I require cost only barely more than the batts I'm using today, but that's not apples-apples comparison, the current batts cost about $129 including shipping (from 300 miles away), the headways would cost me about $145 not including shipping and customs and such.


----------

